# Hudson Deep



## charlotte storey (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

If you were on the Hudson Deep between 1953 to 1958 please get in touch 

Email address has been ommited to prevent spamming


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Charlotte and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

You can see HUDSON DEEP in my gallery.
Gp


----------



## bill forrester (Dec 28, 2011)

charlotte storey said:


> Hi
> 
> If you were on the Hudson Deep between 1953 to 1958 please get in touch
> 
> Email address has been ommited to prevent spamming


Hi Charlotte Storey. I was Ch. Stwd. on the deep. from 1956/1960
with Capt. Gibbon and his merry crew. regards bill forester


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

"russelj595 
Member
Organisation: Tugs
Department: Engineering
*Active: 1914 - 1920*"

Pardon me asking: what age are you Sir?


----------

